# Long legs



## DonJuan

I think Juan has the longest legs I've ever seen 
On a chihuahua. Anyone elses like this??


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Oh my they are pretty long!!'

Beaus got pretty long skinny legs too idk about that long tho


----------



## felix93

One of mine have long legs too. I measure my other 4 chis, they have almost 8 inches length leg while Harmonee have 10 inches length leg. Harmonee does look like a little baby sheep more than a chi. lol 

Yours are long.


----------



## Finn

They are both really, really cute. I had a rescue, Prancer, with legs similar in length--he was the deer head type/variety. Prancer could jump onto my shoulder from the ground. He was pretty amazing.


----------



## 20887

Oh wow those ARE long! Lion is a bit leggy but not that much. Very cute!


----------



## svdreamer

Gonzo's are super long, too. I call him my daddy-long-legs spider dog.


----------



## LostLakeLua

Ya'll are making my Kahlua look like a dachshund!! LOL!!

I'm a sucker for the LC chocolates either way.... I couldn't stop staring at those gorgeous eyes to even notice the legs hehe.


----------



## LittleLuxie

Juan should be strutting down a fashion runway with those long legs!


----------



## DonJuan

@svdreamer... I love him lol. Those are some long legs!!


----------

